# The Patch Library has returned!



## Chris (Oct 21, 2006)

The old patch library software had a security hole, so unfortunately all of the previously uploaded software and patches has been removed.

Please help us repopulate it by sharing your settings and software!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/downloads.php?

*Allowed upload formats: zip, rar, tar, gz*
When uploading, please compress your contribution using one of these formats. To directly access the patch library, use the Site Features dropdown menu. 

This is still very much being worked on, so if you encounter any bugs, report them in this thread. Enjoy!


----------

